# 22" Smallmouth in Whitewater 8/14/2010



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

Went out on Saturday and with my little brother and got on some smallmouth and a few saugers. Most everything was caught on small brown or green tube jigs; a few were caught on grubbs. Many dinks and a few over 15" that were chunky and fiesty but nothing like 'the one' he caught. Yes, she was released safely for me to catch next time instead. Did keep 3 saugers for the dinner table. Water was down but a little stained. The saugers should be moving in heavy soon.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice dink!


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

Catch any good ones?


----------



## RipSomeLips (May 10, 2008)

nice fish. the way hes holding the fish it almost makes the picture look fake..lol. not saying it is tho.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That is a really nice smallie. Even though he is holding it way out..........it still, by the dimensions of the head and mouth looks like a very, very large smallmouth bass. Congrats to your bro!


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, he has mastered the art of making it look bigger so I thought I'd attach another perspective!


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

That is one helluva smallie! Congrats to your bro.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

The angle does not matter, that is a hawg! Congrats to your brother.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow thats an amazing smallie!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Overly holding it out sometimes makes it difficult to judge just how nice a fish truly is. Either way, that is definately a pig - great catch!


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

jealous for sure......and I'll add another nice to the rest. I could only wish for something like that on the end of my line.


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice catch. Who had the happy moment on the shirt, he or the fish?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

That's a beast no matter how he holds it!!! Wow! Would love to catch one that size!


----------



## redman84 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow!!! I haven't caught hardly any SMB but if that is what I get to look forward to one of these days I am hooked for life. I have only caught dinks and they hit like a truck so I can only imagine what that felt like pulling on your line. Whew!!! Makes me want to go fishing tomorrow morning. Congrats on the hawg!!!!


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

Ben Fishing said:


> Nice catch. Who had the happy moment on the shirt, he or the fish?


Ben that was too funny...Anyway, that is a helluva SM....congrats


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

"The One", indeed! Oink, oink!


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow!! That's a hellava smallmouth!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

It doesn't matter the angle or how you hold a Smallmouth like that . . . it is a *Monster!* You've birthed hope in me once again . . . *Wow that's a huge fish!*

Serious Congrats . . . and way to go on catch & release! 

:good: 10x


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Bout to leave for my whitewater camping trip....hopefully tomorrow morning I catch her mother!! Tight lines!!


----------



## TJ_HERO (Aug 17, 2010)

Made a profile after I saw all of the "congrats". Im the little brother.

Thank you all, and I love the way I hold my fish!


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

That is a Big Smallie. Congrats, great catch!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

TJ_HERO said:


> Made a profile after I saw all of the "congrats". Im the little brother.
> 
> Thank you all, and I love the way I hold my fish!


Great choice for your member name because you're my new HERO! 

*Welcome to OGF.* You and any fish of that size is more than welcome here or on the end of my line where it belongs. 

Keep up the sweet reports!


----------

